# The Turtle by Ogden Nash - a Poem



## pm (Aug 29, 2008)

One of my favorites:

The Turtle by Ogden Nash

The turtle lives 'twixt plated decks
Which practically conceal its sex.
I think it clever of the turtle
In such a fix to be so fertile.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 29, 2008)

*The Termite, by Ogden Nash*

I also like Nash's animal poems that are titled "The (name of animal)"

*The Termite, by Ogden Nash*

Some primal termite knocked on wood 
And tasted it, and found it good! 
And that is why your Cousin May 
Fell through the parlor floor today.


----------

